

Learn how to code to get a dream job - ftpaul
http://blog.jobbox.io/learn-code-get-dream-job/

======
tiagom87
How can this be so cheap?

------
zigazuga
Hi,

Use coupon code HACKERNEWS at [https://stuk.io](https://stuk.io) and get 84%
discount on the annual subscription. It's $49 for full access.

Have a great 2015! Joaquim @ Stuk.io

